
PostgreSQL Point-In-time Recovery: An Unexpected Journey - craigkerstiens
http://blog.endpoint.com/2016/01/postgresql-point-in-time-recovery.html
======
ngrilly
Excellent article. A must read for those who use PostgreSQL in production.

